# "Stars & Stripers" - Breezy Point, MD (May 21, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Fishing dedicated to our fallen soldiers (2018 Memorial Day Edition)

I fished 2 – 6 miles off Breezy Point marina, MD (upper Chesapeake Bay) for stripers. For 4.5 hours, I was heavily rely on fish images on a fish finder. There were no birds present that day.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Great video Joe. What a great tradition. God Bless our fallen soldiers. Thanks for sharing.


----------

